# FR: en / de + matière



## zipp404

Hello,

There are certain French compound-nouns denoting "material" [X is made of Y] that use the preposition *de*, such as for example, *jus de pommes, soupe de poissons, robe de coton*, but there are others that use the preposition *en*, such as *sac en plastique*.

For *marble statue*, I am correct in saying *une statue en marbre?*

C'est correct?

Si ces questions ne vous dérangent trop, pourriez-vous citer d'autres exemples avec la préposition *en *qui indiquent qu'une chose a été faite d'un certain matériel, tels que ceux-ci:

monument *en* pierre?
statue *en* marbre?
sac *en* papier ou sac *de* papier?
J'adore votre langue et vous remercie en avance de partager vos connaissances
(zippy)

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.
See also de / en + matière (bois, cuir, etc.) - préposition in the Français Seulement forum.


----------



## Franglais1969

It is a *statue de marbre.*


----------



## Lezert

Pour certains des exemples que vous donnez, les deux versions sont possibles:
monument *en* pierre / monument *de *pierre
statue *en* marbre / statue *de *marbre
Il y a  une très légère nuance: quand on dit _une statue *en* marbre ,_ c'est qu'on veut attirer l'attention sur le matériau  , alors qu'une statue de marbre mentionne qu'elle est faite de marbre, mais sans  vouloir attirer l'attention sur ce fait. 
pour  sac *en* papier /  sac *de* papier , sac en papier donne la matière,sans ambiguïté,  alors que "sac de papier"  est ambigü : on ne sait pas si c'est la matière du sac, ou si c'est un sac qui contient du papier  ( comme un verre *de* vin    contient du vin ...)


----------



## zipp404

Hello,

What about a "*gold ring*"

If it diamond ring is _*une bague en diamant*_, is "gold ring"   *bague en or*  , *anneau en or* ?


----------



## enJoanet

zipp404 said:


> monument *en* pierre?
> statue *en* marbre?
> sac *en* papier ou sac *de* papier?


 
Salut!
Ta question est tout sauf facile parce qu'il me semble que, dans certains cas, les deux propositions peuvent être utilisées quoique dans un sens différent...
Par exemple, je dirais plutôt:

_-Cette statue *de* marbre est de toute beauté!_

_-Cette statue est-elle rouillée?
-Mais comment pourrait-elle être rouillé! Elle est *en* marbre!!_
(d'autant plus qu'il existe une expression, "_être de marbre"= ne pas réagir, manifester une attitude indifférente..._)

tu as d'autres exemples concrets....??


----------



## zipp404

Bonjour,

J'ai posé ces questions parce que j'étais en train de faire un liste de noms composés en français, afin d'amélorier ma comprehension *des prépositions utilisées dans la construction de ces mots composés*, et de classifier *le cas différents*, ceux qui indiquent le matérial, ceux qui indiquent le contenu et ceux qui indiquent la finalité, par exemple:

*la matière : de, en*

robe de coton
cravatte de soie
sac en plastique
statue de marbre / statue en marbre, etc
*la matière, la façon, "le style" de le préparer: au, aux*

sandwich* au* jambon
tarte *aux* pommes
gâteau *au *chocolat
*le contenu: de*
tasse de café
verre de vin

*le contenu aussi bien que la finalité du contenu: de*
leçon d'italien
livre *de* grammaire
carte d'identité [contenu pour vérifier l'identité]

*la fonction: de*
professeur d'espagnol

*la finalité*
robe d'été [la robe n'est pas faite d'été, elle sert pour la porter pendant les mois cgaud d'été]
verre* à* vin
verre* à* boire
chambre *à* coucher
salle *à* manger


----------



## jann

Hello all,

Please note that we have transferred this question to the French-English Grammar forum.  We feel that the classification of different types of compound words and their respective prepositions is an interesting and useful grammatical discussion.  However, please remember that we do NOT accept requests for lists of words.  

The original question in this thread concerns *en + matière v. de + matière.  *Why is _en_ used in some cases while _de _is used in others?  Is it possible to establish some sort of typology or rule that would allow a non-native speaker to know which preposition to use when indicating a material?

Please limit discussion to this particular matter.  Please consider the other categories of compound nouns (those listed in post #6) as mere context, provided to help you understand the logic behind question.  Discussion of other compound nouns and enumerative lists will be removed.

Thank you for understanding! 

Regards,
Jann
Moderator


----------



## gson

hello.
I'm still confused. 
what about 'robe de coton' and 'robe en velours'?
is it also possible to say 'robe en coton' and robe de velours'?
is there any difference of nuance? any rule to indicate material?


----------



## tilt

gson said:


> hello.
> I'm still confused.
> what about 'robe de coton' and 'robe en velours'?
> is it also possible to say 'robe en coton' and robe de velours'?
> is there any difference of nuance? any rule to indicate material?


What Lezert said in message #3 is right about the possible ambiguity of _de_, and about the nuance between _en _and _de_, when both are possible to say. But they happen not to be.

_En_ generally suggests that the original material still exists, in the final product. _Une statue de marbre _is still marble. _Une robe de coton _is still cotton. _Un jus de pommes _isn't apples anymore.
That's why you can also say _statue en marbre_, _robe en coton_, but not _jus en pommes_.


----------



## DevotedToPizza

How do we decide between using "en bois" and "de bois"? As a rule, is furniture "en bois" and other things "de bois"?

Therefore, is this correct? "Le placard en bois est à côté du bureau" (The wooden cupboard is next to the desk)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Bockwurst

Hi,

"Le placard en bois est à côté du bureau" sounds good to me.
However I would probably only say "Le placard est à coté du bureau" if the "placard" being wooden is not very important.
I think you can use "en bois" with evething that is manufactured with wood.


----------



## DevotedToPizza

I thought so too, but according to the wordreference dictionary:

(furniture, object, house) en bois;
(leg, spoon) de bois;

I am confused by this.

Thanks!


----------



## Bockwurst

Yes, I've seen that too.

It's true that we can say "jambe de bois" when talking about a prosthetic limb but it's old fashioned in my opinion though.
I would definitely say "cuillère en bois" for a spoon.


----------



## Kchti

Bonsoir,
Pour ces exemples .Il me semble que le fait d’utiliser une jambe *de* bois plutôt que *en* bois désigne un objet bien défini et non pas une généralité sur la matière.
Un soldat de plomb est une petite figurine représentant jouet, un soldat en plomb défini juste sa composition. Il en est de même pour la cuiller *de* bois c’est une cuiller bien spécifique pour la cuisine voir un trophée pour un rugbyman peu chanceux…
Good evening,
For these exemples .It seems to me that the fact of using jambe *de* bois rather than *en* bois indicate a well defined object and not a majority about material).
A tin soldier is a small figurine representing toy, a lead soldier defined just its composition. It's the same for the spoon it is a very specific spoon for cooking...Or an unfortunate trophy for a rugby player …!
Un avis plus pointu sera le bienvenu.


----------



## quinoa

Suis d'accord, même chose avec "une médaille en or" et "une médaille d'or".
La préposition "en" annonce un nouvel élément informatif qui est la matière de l'objet en question.
La préposition "de" établit un lien beaucoup plus étroit entre Nom1 et Nom2, constituant un nouveau bloc lexical médaille-d'or, jambe-de-bois. la matière n'est pas ici un élément informatif nouveau, il fait déjà partie du nom mentionné.


----------



## PMCB

When talking about the material that something is made of, are the above phrasings interchangeable?

Your help is much appreciated!  On peut me me répondre en français ou en anglais !


----------



## fafaf00

We use rather "en" than "de" if it is the material that something is made of.
Ex : T shirt en coton, bague en or

You can use "de" if it isn't the material.
Ex : pepite d'or, tas de coton


----------



## Alyaa

Pour coton, ça dépend. Pour les vêtements par exemple, à mon sens on peut aussi utiliser "de" : une veste de coton, une jupe de coton, ... Pour moi c'est interchangeable.

Ceci dit, l'énoncé de fafaf00 est une bonne base. Il faut juste se méfier des exceptions^^


----------



## lectrice

"De" ou "en" pour introduire le complément de matière - 
http://www86.homepage.villanova.edu/seth.whidden/matiere.html
http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?t1=1&id=2167


----------



## indianfrench

Je vois que la traduction des phrases comme Wood products / paper products sont souvent traduit comme produits en bois ou produits de papier. Est-ce qu'il y a une différence entre les deux moyens d'expressions? 
Un autre exemple : Plastic products -- *produits en plastique / produits de plastique.
*_*Dans mon contexte, j'utilise ces phrase pour décrire  des industries qui fabriquent le*_*s *produits en bois ou produits de papier


----------



## OLN

Je dirais plutôt _des produits à base de_ + _matière_, mais on va encore me reprocher de transformer un question de grammaire en question de vocabulaire. 

Sinon, _des objets, des choses, des produits *en* + matière_.


----------



## misterb

I know that there are already a couple of threads on the question of 'en bois' vs. 'de bois', but I have a slightly more specific question that I wanted to ask.

I'm writing a short story, and one of the characters wants to tease a friend of his by suggesting that he is bad at football. I want this character to do this by saying something like 'You're so bad, you should win the ballon de bois/ballon en bois'. 

I mean this as a negative comparison to the ballon d'or, the famous football award.

My question is, would 'ballon de bois' be grammatically correct? My instinct says it sounds right...


----------



## janpol

Puisqu'on dit "le Ballon *d*'Or", on peut dire "le Ballon *de* Bois".


----------

